# 5D III, or 6D+7D combo - your thoughts?



## papa-razzi (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a 7D and love it. I primarily shoot my kids sporting events. Football, volleyball, basketball, track. Indoor/Outdoor.

Here is my dilemma. I want to buy a FF camera to do more portraits, landscape, etc. Do I sell my 7D and get a 5D III, or keep my 7D and get a 6D for a second body? (I couldn't justify the cost of the 5D III unless it could replace the 7D as well)

With the 5D III, I really only give up a couple of FPS vs the 7D and some reach which I would probably only miss in football. I gain much better ISO performance for the indoor sports like volleyball, where the 7D can struggle (even with an 85mm f/1.8 I need ISO 3200 which honestly is poor on the 7D).

I know many of you have owned a 5DII & 7D combo and have some experience with that. For those of you that moved to a 5D III - did you find yourself still using the 7D much?

I'm not in a hurry. I want to wait out the release of the 6D and see the reviews, and decide if I would go with the 6D vs. a 5D II (new or used). So, maybe next spring I would pull the trigger on the FF.


----------



## Camerajah (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep the 7D and get the 5DIII you must learn to read the Canon tea leaves and follow the EYECUP.

The interface is close in the above cameras 1.6 vs fullframe


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

papa-razzi said:


> I have a 7D and love it. I primarily shoot my kids sporting events. Football, volleyball, basketball, track. Indoor/Outdoor.
> 
> Here is my dilemma. I want to buy a FF camera to do more portraits, landscape, etc. Do I sell my 7D and get a 5D III, or keep my 7D and get a 6D for a second body? (I couldn't justify the cost of the 5D III unless it could replace the 7D as well)
> 
> ...



Once I moved to my 5Dc, I used my 7D less. When I got my 5D3, My 7D hasn't really been used much at all.

Once you go FF, Crop is rubbish.


----------



## papa-razzi (Oct 12, 2012)

Camerajah said:


> Keep the 7D and get the 5DIII you must learn to read the Canon tea leaves and follow the EYECUP.
> 
> The interface is close in the above cameras 1.6 vs fullframe



Ideally, I'd do exactly that. However, that is an extra $1,000+. I'm happy with the 7D for what I use it for, but if a 5D III can replace it I get the best of both FF and what the 7D offered.


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Oct 12, 2012)

Before I got my 5DIII I was using only a 7D for a lot of sports (mostly high school). I think a lot of the replacing the 7D depends on the set of lenses you currently own. For the indoor sports I found myself using my 70-200L f/2.8 IS almost exclusively and reach is not a real issue with either body so given generally poor lighting I default to the 5DIII for indoor sports.

Once you shift to outdoor sports the dilemna changes based on day/night games and lighting vs. reach compromise depending on your available lenses. 5DIII AF is pretty fantastic if you have the glass to use it for football or track. If not, keep your 7D for outdoor (at least daytime) for the extended reach from the crop factor.

I am using my 7D still for daytime outdoor sporting events until I can save enough for a super-tele. Otherwise, whenever I can I use the 5DIII and fallback to the 7D for daytime reach.


----------



## RC (Oct 12, 2012)

Well obviously the ideal combo would be your 7D and a 5D3 but you need the 7D to help fund a 5D3. I considered the very same a few weeks ago, sell my 7D for a 5D3. After looking at my local CL ads, It didn't look like I was going to get more than $800 for my low shutter count, perfect condition 7D. So I decided it was worth much more to me than what I could get for it. Besides, I don't really think I could give up the reach and FPS. With the 6D and rumored 7DII, I think the resale for a 7D has (or will) drop. You will have to decide if you can get enough for your 7D to make it worth losing.

I did consider a 6D with my 7D, but soon realized the 6D is lacking way too much and felt it would be a down grade from my 7D (AF, view finder, ergo, SD). I ranted for weeks about the 6D--I won't get started again. I almost pulled the trigger on a 5D2 but realized I would always wish I had the 5D3 (investing in RT flash among other things).

So for me it will have to be a 7D and 5D3. Right now I'm not willing to spend $3500 so I'll just have to be happy with my 7D only for a while.

If the reach & FPS of the 7D is too much to give up and you can't get a decent price I would keep your 7D. Do you have any EF-S lens to sell to help offset the cost?

If you are not in a hurry, then wait thru the holidays to see what kind of sales and rebates come up.


----------



## papa-razzi (Oct 12, 2012)

JaxPhotographer said:


> I think a lot of the replacing the 7D depends on the set of lenses you currently own.



My lenses:
I use a 70-300L for my outdoor sports and I'm very happy with it. 
When I don't need the reach I use my 24-105L for everything else outdoor.

Indoor, I mostly use a 85 f/1.8 and a 50 f/1.4. I got these primes as an affordable way to get to a decent shutter speed for indoor sports within the ISO range of the 7D. It barely does that.

Other lenses I have:
EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 - my general purpose indoor lens. If I sold the 7D, this would be sold with it.
EF 35 f/2 - I just wanted this to try out a "normal range" prime, but haven't used it much.
70-200 f/2.8L IS USM (Mach I) - AF doesn't keep up with sports, so I don't use it much for that. I got this used and haven't been happy with it, so I am considering selling it and getting a 135 f/2L - but I first wanted to try all my lenses on my FF camera when I get it before making a decision to sell any of them.


----------



## Robert Mark (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't want to get flamed by 7D lovers, but I always found my 7D images to have a rough quality to them. I'm not talking about ISO noise -- that body let me make lots of great images at 3200, but a general granularity of the images even at ISO 400-800 (which should be very smooth these days). 

When I moved to the 5D3, the roughness was all smoothed away. I love the 5D3. Miss the higher frame rate, miss the reach. The images are beyond compare to the 7D images, though.

Bodywise, your hand will fall onto the 5d3 controls instantly. Not sure about the 6.


----------



## Trovador (Oct 12, 2012)

I have exactly the same dilemma. Have a 7D and will get a FF. I'm just waiting for tests/reviews on the 6D and will probably get it to compliment my 7D. If I want to shoot sports, action, wild life etc the 7D is great for that with even more fps than the 5D mkIII and crop factor for the extra reach. If I want portraits, landscapes, more image quality 6D will be the tool of choice. I think they pair up nicely. Of course it will depend on how good the image quality/sensor really is compared to the mkIII, so we have to wait.


----------



## instaimage (Oct 12, 2012)

I moved from two 7D's to a 5D3 while waiting for my 1DX's to arrive (I wanted to shoot FF and also take advantage of the higher ISO capabilities of the 5D3 over the 7D...)... I shot 14 days of a little league tournament with the 5D3 (shot the last two days with the 1DXs)... don't get me wrong, I loved my 7Ds and had great successes with them... but I shoot a lot at night under the lights and in gyms that have questionable lighting... (none of which "allow" me to flash) and just as I sold my 1DMk2 the day I got my first 7D... I sold one of my 7Ds within days of first shooting the 5D3 (had to have a backup if the 5D3 died...). When the 1DXs came, off went the other 7D, I knew I would never use it again...

The main reasons...
Higher ISO capability
Better IQ
Better AF system (all around... points, speed, etc.)
larger screen (anyone here getting younger, do tell your secret!)
Because FF, beautiful DOF shooting wide open... (but that's probably one of your reasons for wanting FF...)

During the day, the 7D is great... once the light starts to get questionable, the 5D3 will step up and allow you the shots that others cannot get... this is a business for me, that is critical now with soccer mom and photo dad being my biggest competitors...

In your situation papa-razzi, I'd consider selling the 7D to help offset the cost of the 5D3... will you really use both? Once I've gotten used to the newer gear, I have a hard time going back... these days newer really is that much better...

I'm also having a similar dilema as you for my "family" camera... I have a 60D, which I had to put into business operation once when I sent off my 7Ds for service... I found the WB better and more consistent on the 60D than the 7D (it's newer it should be better right?)... but I simply LOATH Canon's 9 point AF system... yet now with two 1DXs and a 5D3 as "business" tools I'm finding it hard to look at anything "lesser" and not kinda cringe at the thought of not having the performance, responsiveness and capabilities of these two fine bodies...  The troubles we have in life! HA!


----------



## Wilmark (Oct 13, 2012)

The 7D is worthless unless you are shooting in good light - Once you go full frame all this crap about "greater reach" is nonsense, thats like digital zoom. The 7D is sadly short speced in the most important part of the camera - its sensor. How canon could put a rebel sensor in a camera and sell it for twice the price beats me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2012)

papa-razzi said:


> With the 5D III, I really only give up a couple of FPS vs the 7D and some reach which I would probably only miss in football. I gain much better ISO performance for the indoor sports like volleyball, where the 7D can struggle (even with an 85mm f/1.8 I need ISO 3200 which honestly is poor on the 7D).
> 
> I know many of you have owned a 5DII & 7D combo and have some experience with that. For those of you that moved to a 5D III - did you find yourself still using the 7D much?



I had the 7D, and subsequently added the 5DII. After getting the FF, the only times I reached for the 7D were when the AF of the 5DII just wouldn't cut it (and sometimes I'd pick the 5DII even knowing the AF would mean a low hit rate, since the IQ was much better, particularly the ISO performance. 

I'm not the one to answer the last question, since I replaced my 5DII with a 1D X. Since getting the 1D X, the 7D was used extensively....for one day.....by someone to whom I loaned the camera. 

If you're anything like me, once you start capturing FF images, you'll start making excuses not to use APS-C. 

The 5DIII has a better AF system than the 7D, and much better high ISO performance. I'd bet your keeper rate will be noticeably higher, even giving up 2 fps. Also, what do you use the files for - printing large? In some fairly detailed testing I did comparing 7D images to 5DII images shot from the same distance to the 7D's FoV, and the IQ was a wash (cropping results in deeper DoF and an increase in perceived noise) - basically, the only real difference was 8 MP vs. 18 MP. The 5DIII should do slightly better. So, if you don't need the full 18 MP, you won't really lose the reach of APS-C (although you won't gain the IQ benefit of FF if you crop the full 1.6x. 

Bottom line, I'd recommend the 5DIII over a 7D + 5DII or 6D combo.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> The 7D is worthless unless you are shooting in good light - Once you go full frame all this crap about "greater reach" is nonsense, thats like digital zoom. The 7D is sadly short speced in the most important part of the camera - its sensor. How canon could put a rebel sensor in a camera and sell it for twice the price beats me.


The 7D came first, three years ago. The rebels use the 7D sensor. For a APS-C sensor, there are no big breakthrus in technology. 
I have a 7D and FF. There is little doubt that If I move my 100-400mmL from my 5D MK III to my 7D, I get greater reach without loss of resolution from cropping.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 13, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> The 7D is worthless unless you are shooting in good light - Once you go full frame all this crap about "greater reach" is nonsense, thats like digital zoom. The 7D is sadly short speced in the most important part of the camera - its sensor. How canon could put a rebel sensor in a camera and sell it for twice the price beats me.



so you mean before 2006, photographer do not shoot at low light? or it is just you do not know how to get away with your limitation? yes, i go ff but still use my 7d in decent light condition if using my 70-200is II or with flash and gel if 24-105mm f4.


----------



## TriGGy (Oct 13, 2012)

After I got my 5D3 I have not used my 7D much, just a couple or so shots here and there, and I just like to handle the 7D when I'm bored. 

I don't know, but I'm one of those folks who got amazed with FF after years of APS-C (I came from 35mm film as well, so I'm very much used to the FF Field of View). I know the 5D3 is the camera that will serve me well for many years. 

The reason why I didn't settle for the 5D2 is because I was spoiled by the 7D's functionality and responsiveness. But if I was handed a 5D2 for free I'd love to have it ;D

I still don't want to let go of the 7D though, having two cameras can be useful. I don't feel having a 5D3 and 7D as redundant. Knowing I still have the 7D around if I need it feels reassuring.


----------



## Richard8971 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have both the 5D2 and the 7D and I find myself grabbing the 7D more when it comes to wildlife/action shooting. The 5D3 is a great camera, but I have friends who shoot with the 5D3 and honestly, it's not 100% an all time use camera. It also has gives and takes like ALL equipment does. One friend even suggested that in certain conditions her 5D2 was better for focusing. There are times you need the 7D and there are times you need the 5D2/3. I love the reach the APS-C sensor gives me and the 8fps. 

I have no reason to buy the 5D3... I have speed and exceptional image quality already at my fingertips.  Each camera offers something the other CANNOT. 

Consider one thing, is the "upgrade" from 3.9fps (5D2) worth the $3499.99 for the 5D3 (6fps) ??? That is a HARD pill to swallow... You can buy a 5D2 (or 6D) AND a 7D for the same price as a 5D3, and you do not get the reach the crop sensor (and +2fps) the 7D gives you.  (Yes, I know the 5D3 has SEVERAL upgrades over the 5D2!)

D


----------



## Act444 (Oct 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> If you're anything like me, once you start capturing FF images, you'll start making excuses not to use APS-C.



I'm probably just beginning to make baby steps towards this realization...

It's crazy, though- the step up in IQ is very similar to the jump from my P&S to the T2i (once I got a decent L lens for it). 



> I still don't want to let go of the 7D though, having two cameras can be useful. I don't feel having a 5D3 and 7D as redundant. Knowing I still have the 7D around if I need it feels reassuring.



I feel the same way about my 60D, after acquiring the 5D3 last week. It will still make a solid backup/travel camera when necessary. The only situation I can foresee letting it go is if I find myself needing the extra reach often enough & I get spoiled enough by the 5D3's AF that I'd try to pick up a used 7D, etc. or something...


----------



## rpt (Oct 14, 2012)

If I were you, I'd let the 7D go and get the 5D3. You seem to have the lenses anyway...
Unless the extra 2 fps is a big deal for you...


----------



## Tcapp (Oct 15, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else has said it, but the "reach" of the 7d vs a 5d3 is BS. Crop into the 5d3 frame and it will still be sharper than the 7d. I did lots of testing myself to confirm this. The only time I touch my 7d is as a backup. Go for that glorious 5d3 and you will love it.


----------



## candyman (Oct 15, 2012)

I just recently upgraded to a 5D MK III and upgraded some lenses too (70-200MKII, 135L and sigma 85 - instead of Canon 85 f/1.8.) 
I still have my 7D but already see that I am using it less in favour of IQ of the 5D MKIII. I have the 70-300L as well. Works good for outdoor sports as you would like to use it. It works good with the 5D MK III.
I may trade the 7D in favour of a 7D MKII ONLY if it will add something that the 5D MIII will lack of.


----------



## RC (Oct 15, 2012)

So for all of you suggesting to dump the 7D, at what price point do you think it's worth getting rid of it? As I mentioned in another post, I don't think l could get $800 for my low shutter count 7D. How many of you are willing to "give" it away for a few bucks? For me, that is not worth it, I'll keep mine as a second body.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Oct 15, 2012)

RC said:


> So for all of you suggesting to dump the 7D, at what price point do you think it's worth getting rid of it? As I mentioned in another post, I don't think l could get $800 for my low shutter count 7D. How many of you are willing to "give" it away for a few bucks? For me, that is not worth it, I'll keep mine as a second body.



For as a second body/backup sure, if you're not potentially getting much out of selling it then the body is far more valuable sitting there in a bag for the in-case-emergency. Or, you're with someone else and you want them to have a body (I feel that way quite often), or you might as well gift it to someone, friend or family.


----------



## DB (Oct 15, 2012)

RC said:


> So for all of you suggesting to dump the 7D, at what price point do you think it's worth getting rid of it? As I mentioned in another post, I don't think l could get $800 for my low shutter count 7D. How many of you are willing to "give" it away for a few bucks? For me, that is not worth it, I'll keep mine as a second body.



+1 The 7D is probably the best value Canon DSLR on the market right now. I paid €1,000 for mine new in 2011 and would still have to cough up almost 2x for a new 5D2 and 3.5x for a 5D3, even a the Rebel T4i is only 200 euros cheaper, thus for the speed, mag alloy body, and unique AF system, it's worth every cent.


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 15, 2012)

I actually like carrying around 2 bodies with different crop factors. Gives me more options mixing my prime lenses.


----------



## K3nt (Oct 17, 2012)

Back to what the original question was: Keep the 7D for sports and get a 6D for landscapes/portraits?
I'd say yes. Based on what you stated the use would be I'd say you don't need 600 AF points for landscapes, you want a good sensor and the 6D's AF points are well sufficient for that. The added bonus of GPS when doing landscapes is something I would like too.
I might be wrong, if so, I stand corrected but it is what I would do.

For sports the 7D is one of the best there is, and yes, while high-ISO shots (3200+) are noisier than I'd like them to be most are usable through decent post.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 17, 2012)

papa-razzi said:


> I got these primes as an affordable way to get to a decent shutter speed for indoor sports within the ISO range of the 7D. It barely does that.



Get the 5D3. But, we have no idea what the 6D's iso/noise will be like.


----------



## dtaylor (Oct 17, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Not sure if anyone else has said it, but the "reach" of the 7d vs a 5d3 is BS. Crop into the 5d3 frame and it will still be sharper than the 7d.



Sure it will. If you compare out of camera images with no sharpening or the same sharpening. The problem is crop sensors utilize lenses at a different point on their MTF curves and therefore require different sharpening amounts. _It amazes me how many reviewers and testers fail on this single point._ Failure to understand this also leads to much of the "huge, just huge difference" claims by FF fans.

Crop cameras put more pixels on target, period.

Having established that...the resolution differences are only apparent at large print sizes or with extreme cropping. Really it's only when doing both that the 7D pixel density advantage becomes clear, but you don't often have to do both. I have 20", 8-10 MP cropped 7D surfing prints that I could not have made with a 5D3 and the same lens, but that's the rare print. The subject matter you're typically trying to reach just doesn't stress MP like a wide angle landscape, and you typically don't have to crop that much for additional magnification. 

I love the 7D for telephoto action (sports; wildlife). But...I could probably do >95% of what I do in those areas with a 5D3.

6 of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## dtaylor (Oct 17, 2012)

papa-razzi said:


> Here is my dilemma. I want to buy a FF camera to do more portraits, landscape, etc. Do I sell my 7D and get a 5D III, or keep my 7D and get a 6D for a second body? (I couldn't justify the cost of the 5D III unless it could replace the 7D as well)



There's going to be very little difference between the two for landscape and portraits, contrary to the unsupported claims of people infatuated with FF. (I say unsupported because we never see photos or crops that illustrate any real difference at low ISO.) That said...



> With the 5D III, I really only give up a couple of FPS vs the 7D and some reach which I would probably only miss in football. I gain much better ISO performance for the indoor sports like volleyball, where the 7D can struggle (even with an 85mm f/1.8 I need ISO 3200 which honestly is poor on the 7D).



You can gain the reach back for football with a 1.4x tele, assuming your telephoto lens is compatible. While I do not concur that 3200 is poor on the 7D (if it is, you're processing it wrong), I think the 5D3 will show you the greatest difference with indoor sports. 3200 is excellent on the 5D3, and it's not the limit like it is on the 7D. (I will concur that by 6400 the 7D isn't doing so well.) For indoor sports the 5D3 is the camera to grab.

I love the 7D. I think it is one of the most well rounded bodies ever released by Canon, and still the king of crop 3 years later. But now that the 5D3 has a real AF module, a 5D3 + 1.4x can do the things that used to require a 7D.


----------



## funkboy (Oct 17, 2012)

Personally, my ideal setup would be either the 5DIII or 6D and a really nice small portable camera. The type of small camera you get depends a lot on what you want to be shooting with it when you don't have your FF camera around. It also depends on what lenses you already have for your FF setup.

There are some really sweet smaller cameras out there at the moment from Fuji, Panasonic, Olympus, and of course Canon.

Just as an example, it might not have the greatest IQ or AF in the world but the Pana FZ200 has a 25-600 f/2.8 constant-aperture zoom on it. I don't have a lot of need for long telephotos but owning an S5 IS has completely put me off the desire to buy SLR lenses longer than about 200mm. It's easy to bring in to a stadium/arena concert in a small bag and shoot decent video from really far away. If you need better IQ, Panasonic also makes a load of stabilized μ4/3 supertelephotos that fit in a handbag. A GX1 with one of those would be a sweet compact stadium setup.

BTW you didn't really mention what lenses you have (other than the 85mm f/1.8) or whether you have any EF-S lenses like the 17-55 f/2.8 that would influence your decision to keep the 7D...

I agree that if you do primarily sports & action keeping the 7D is probably a good bet, a compact camera won't hold a candle to it in terms of IQ and AF.


----------



## dtaylor (Oct 17, 2012)

Robert Mark said:


> I don't want to get flamed by 7D lovers, but I always found my 7D images to have a rough quality to them. I'm not talking about ISO noise -- that body let me make lots of great images at 3200, but a general granularity of the images even at ISO 400-800 (which should be very smooth these days).



Crop sensor shots can be a little more "rough" due to pixel size. But I never had any trouble killing this and making them FF smooth...without losing detail...with Noise Ninja. (Just not with the default settings.) At least not at low to mid ISO. High ISO is a different story, and where FF truly distinguishes itself.



> The images are beyond compare to the 7D images, though.



Comments like that are what cause flames  "Beyond compare" quickly becomes "I can't tell the difference" when asked to identify unlabeled, processed crops and 24" prints. That means it was never "beyond compare" to begin with.

That said, at high ISO the 5D3 is "beyond compare" vs. any current crop camera.



> Bodywise, your hand will fall onto the 5d3 controls instantly. Not sure about the 6.



The 6D takes its design from the 60D. Another reason to be annoyed with it


----------



## chasn (Oct 17, 2012)

Uk wise a 7D and a 5D2 is pretty much the price of a 5D3. I would like a 5 D3 and will get one in due course but to give up the 7D even if only to keep the fps is not for me - here is a Wiggins shot to my mind impossible at 6 fps - he came round the corner very fast....


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 17, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Not sure if anyone else has said it, but the "reach" of the 7d vs a 5d3 is BS. Crop into the 5d3 frame and it will still be sharper than the 7d. I did lots of testing myself to confirm this. The only time I touch my 7d is as a backup. Go for that glorious 5d3 and you will love it.



based on your suggestion, i wonder:

1. why buy telephoto while i can crop, and
2. should i sell my 5d iii to buy nikon d800 since its sharpness will maintains much better than 5d iii after cropping due to its resolution...

 yes, i still have my 7d (will keep it as back up) and 30d (will keep it for experiment purposes). everyone has his/her own philosophy about utilizing his/her camera right?


----------



## Tcapp (Oct 18, 2012)

ishdakuteb said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if anyone else has said it, but the "reach" of the 7d vs a 5d3 is BS. Crop into the 5d3 frame and it will still be sharper than the 7d. I did lots of testing myself to confirm this. The only time I touch my 7d is as a backup. Go for that glorious 5d3 and you will love it.
> ...



Huh? I assume you are being sarcastic? Longer lenses are always better than cropping. Unless, of course, the lens is just really really bad. 

For any given lens, a 5d3 gives such a better image than a 7d that even with it cropped down to the same field of view as the 7d, then unscaled to 18mp, it can look just as good, if not better than the 7d. 

And no, I don't think the d800 would be nearly as good. Canon lenses are awesome.   ;D


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 18, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Huh? I assume you are being sarcastic? Longer lenses are always better than cropping. Unless, of course, the lens is just really really bad.
> 
> For any given lens, a 5d3 gives such a better image than a 7d that even with it cropped down to the same field of view as the 7d, then unscaled to 18mp, it can look just as good, if not better than the 7d.
> 
> And no, I don't think the d800 would be nearly as good. Canon lenses are awesome.   ;D



nah... i am just joking around  and will not sell my 5d iii and buy d800 since i am still loving all my canon gears...


----------



## SJTstudios (Oct 18, 2012)

Get the 6d, for sports you always need a second body for photos, and the 6d won't hinder your abilities. If you stick the 70-200 on your 7d, and the 85 on your 6d, you will be set. 4.5 is decent for ff, since I know a lot of other pros who shot sports with a 5d ii. But the 8fps is needed for some situations, and the 5d iii isn't designated for sports, it's a studio camera, with some fps versatility.


----------



## Richard8971 (Oct 20, 2012)

This is the same 'ole "My item is better than your item" for this blah, blah, blah, reason.

The 7D is one hell of an amazing camera, as is the 5D2/3. I LOVE my 7D and my 5D2. Each camera body offers something that the other cannot. OK, answer me this, I hear 5D2 (or 6D) this... and 5D3 that... so why hasn't anyone here suggest the 1DX??? (Isn't it superior to the 7D???)

Oh, that's right, the PRICE RANGE (close to what 7 grand for the 1DX? ouch) ... duh, I forgot about that. At about $1400.00 (give or take a few bucks) right now the 7D is an amazing value for what it gives you. The images it takes are amazing and very crisp. The camera is blazing fast (for the money) and I couldn't be happier with it. Do I own a 5D3? No, and I prolly won't for the price (right now). I have friends who use it and it offers the same thing the 5D2 offers. It just does it a little faster. (Yes, yes and a few more features, oh...like those found in the 7D!)  I will keep my 5D2 and 7D. 

Readers... do yourself a favor. Buy what you can AFFORD for the FEATURES/SPEED you want (and more importantly need) and learn your equipment well. Look, I can go back to images I caught with my Rebel XTi and they are fantastic!!! I mean that, they are super shots! Sad to say that money is a limiting factor to our purchases, but then again, that is the PRIMARY reason why Canon offers so many cameras for us to choose from. There is simply no ONE camera for everyone. 

D

This is kind of like someone suggesting that everyone should drive a Corvette and anything less is crap. Give me a break...


----------



## Richard8971 (Oct 20, 2012)

chasn said:


> Uk wise a 7D and a 5D2 is pretty much the price of a 5D3. I would like a 5 D3 and will get one in due course but to give up the 7D even if only to keep the fps is not for me - here is a Wiggins shot to my mind impossible at 6 fps - he came round the corner very fast....



Nice shot, BTW...

D


----------



## dswatson83 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would not go with the 6d. It just really lacks as a pro body. The 5D mark III will easily replace your 7D with almost as fast frame rate, better DR, better low light, FF, dual card slots, and better focusing. I don't think the 6D focusing system will serve you. There are some reviews of the 7D & 5D mk iii vs some nikon cameras as well as a preview of the 6D of why I don't think the camera will serve you best if you want to take a look: http://www.youtube.com/user/learningcameras

I'd go with the 5D mark III...wait for a deal to get it around $3000 though.


----------

